# Etowah Sportsman's Club North Ga



## HardCoreHunter (Jan 16, 2005)

Our club consists of 5800 acres located in Bartow, Cherokee, Pickens, and Gordon counties.  

Take a look at our web site http://etowah.50megs.com

If anyone has any questions please email me at eli4819@bellsouth.net


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2005)

Hardcore, I know I may have asked before, but if I pay now, can I hunt Turkey season?

Jim


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes you can start hunting the minute you join.  As long as the season is in.  Did you get my PM a few days ago?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2005)

I did, but can you resedn it please...I deleted it by mistake


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jan 20, 2005)

Bump.  We sell out fast don't wait too long.


----------

